
How to Trick People into Saving Money - 90002
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2017/05/how-to-trick-people-into-saving-money/521421/?utm_source=twb&amp;single_page=true
======
kwhitefoot
Interesting idea. Shame that the fees are so insanely high.

